# gymkhana



## courtneyraae (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am in a hunt for gymkhana shows in the maine/new hampshire area. If anyone knows of some please message me. Thank you


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

:wave:I'm from Maine!

Check out The Horse's Mane website....they have a huge calender with all the events from Maine and New Hampshire.

http://www.horsesmaine.com/


----------

